# Happy Birthday Kernfour



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* 
To our Special Friend Leon!! 
Hope you have a Wonderful Day!

Love,
John, Tami, John Luke, Boone & Otis 
*


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Leon!!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Yo! Leon, 
Have a great !! B-Day

Ed


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Leon

Hope you have a great Birthday!!!

Love to you and the family!!!

Greg, Sharon, Steph
and Wishbone too!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See ya in the spring

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*Hope you have a wonderful day!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a GREAT B-Day....


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Very late reply but Happy Birthday Leon. Look forward to seeing you a few times this year.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I missed this one, too. Sorry, Leon. Hope your day was great and we get to see each other again soon, too.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oops! I did too, Nonny!!









Hope you had a GREAT day Leon !!!!


----------



## kernfour (Oct 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Oops! I did too, Nonny!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's for the birthday wishes . Had to work, but had a good day anyway.

thank's again Leon


----------

